
Amazon is removing ad-free viewing on Twitch for all Amazon Prime accounts - erowtom
https://blog.twitch.tv/changes-to-twitch-prime-a986f0d8c9a9?sf195911378=1
======
montenegrohugo
I'm tired of ads, tired of how they make me waste my time, attempt to
manipulate me, tired of the billions we spend (read: waste) each year on the
entire ad industry. Millions of hours of smart brains wasted on getting people
to click more on their fucking useless ad.

I really wish it was easier to do micropayments (and wish these would't get
abused _cough_ gaming) instead of paying with ad-views.

